# Forearms just not getting sore...



## benfica (Apr 26, 2004)

No matter what I do my forearms just dont get sore...is this a really bad thing?
If they never get sore will they still grow with a normal post?
Any tips to get them sore?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2004)

soreness is not _necessary_ for growth.

honestly I do no think mine ever get sore either. 

I do not even do any direct forearm work, but about half way thru my back work-out I have to start using my straps cause I can no longer hold on to the bar, and on a heavy arm day I can barely curl my wrist at the end of the work-out.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 26, 2004)

Although I do some direct forearm work, and they have definitely become stronger, my forearms don't get sore the next day.  However, my forearms do burn like hell when I do wrist curls, but it only lasts until right after I finish lifting.  

The real question is are you noticing strength and/or size gains with your forearms?


----------



## plouffe (Apr 26, 2004)

Farmers Carry, Gorillia Hangs, Static Deads... These work well for forarms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2004)

I only get sore when going super heavy w/ DB bench, like a 1RPM.  I have done direct lifts and was never sore, and when I do back I just start to lose grip b/c they are tired but never sore from it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

I rarely get sore forearms either. Even when I work them directly.  However, when doing hammer curls, my brachialis is a little sore afterwards.


----------



## vas85 (Apr 27, 2004)

Guys i think the thing you have to think about with forearms, those muscles are designed to be able to cope with constant pressure applied on them, becuase any hand movement will use the forearms in one way or the other, i play myself the Accordion and ive been doing that waybefore ive started training 1yr ago, playing the Accordion 10yrs, and that gave me monster forearms just from playing it, and NO i was never sore the next day, but while practising you can get the forearm to BURN like no tomorow, and i think that is what develops it. Not post soreness with the forearms specifically


----------



## solid10 (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife complains that when she has her period her forearms are sore the next day.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 8, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> Farmers Carry, Gorillia Hangs, Static Deads.


Can you give us more details on those.
Thanks


----------



## Phred (Oct 10, 2004)

I just started doing direct forearm work about two months ago.  I found it frustrating that no matter what I did, I could not get any soreness in my forearms.  I even did 3 supersets (behind back wrist curls, regular wrist curls, towel holds to failure, heavy BB holds to failure and finally plate pinches to failure).  The burn was incredible.  However, no soreness.  The forearms (like the calf) is mostly slow twitch fibers.  Which is (I am guessing) why I do not seem to get sore in my forearms and rarely sore in my calfs.  I am sore in some muscle on any given day.  But my calfs and forearms are not one of them.  And as Robert stated, the lack of DOMS does not imply that you are not effectively exercising or growing.  At least that has been my experience.  YMMV.


----------



## LAM (Oct 10, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> I rarely get sore forearms either. Even when I work them directly.  However, when doing hammer curls, my brachialis is a little sore afterwards.



ditto...


----------

